# Infusoria culture ready??



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

I've had a some dead plant matter and a handful of lettuce leaves in a big bowl of aged water for a day or two. The water's now a brownish-green, but I don't have a microscope or a magnifying glass to tell if it's ready. Is there a way to tell, or can I just tell by the color?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Infusoria is actually cloudy. You have greenwater and brown algae growing in there also but its ready.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh...I thought greenwater was the same as infusoria?

And it's not cloudy, it's just greenish brown and clear, with some little brown specks that look kind of like brine shrimp eggs...


----------

